# Pulled King Oyster Mushroom Sandwich



## powerplantop (Sep 3, 2017)

INGREDIENTS

1 each large Videla Onion Sliced or chopped
1 teaspoon  oil
1/8 teaspoon salt
3 pound King Oyster Mushrooms
1 cup vegan BBQ sauce vegan or gout friendly
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
2 slices bread

INSTRUCTIONS

Slice onion toss with oil and 1/8 teaspoon of salt. Wrap in aluminum foil and put into pre heated cooker.

After 1 hour cut mushrooms in half length wise and add to cooker.

After 1 hour remove mushrooms shred and place into a casserole dish. Remove onions and add to dish. Add 1 cup vegan BBQ sauce and mix. Taste and if needed add salt and pepper.

Place casserole dish (uncovered) with mushrooms and sauce into cooker for 1 hour.

Remove from the cooker and assemble sandwiches.

Printable recipe here: Pulled King Oyster Mushroom Sandwich


----------



## goodfood (Sep 4, 2017)

Mushrooms - IMO - have a great taste which is - again IMO - overpowered by anything like a BBQ sauce.

I've even stopped using any onions with them - unless just have a ton of orfinary 'champignons' and add the onions for variety sake.


----------

